# Mac's Special Rlt



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just for Mac,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice, some would say why have seconds on a one hand watch









Where's my disc? I thought it was an excellent idea.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Interesting dial Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Where's my disc? I thought it was an excellent idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

FANTASTIC!!!














Many thanks Roy great job and thanks for endulging my "Daft Idea"
















Ok for those who wonder why?

1) Why not?
















2) I like the crazyness of a watch which as it can be hacked means that I can set it against my radio controlled clock and therefore make sure I can be somewhere at exactly say 21seconds and 7 ish minutes past 8














(I`m sure thats Zen)

3) I like yellow second hands









4) In my line of work I do sometimes need a watch with a second hand







anyone who says wear another watch is looking for a SLAP!!









5) Most important reason because I thought it would look cool







,actually I think it looks really KEWL!!
















Thanks again Roy you are a star


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cant fault it Mac,very cool







I like your style









I want another RLT custom,but not sure what yet,Roy,get the red paint back out


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Cant fault it Mac,very cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Alex, I`ve got 5 RLTs now ,4 have been customised by Roy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice. I like that.









The future IS yellow.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice. I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks SH I really like it hoped it would be my Friday watch but the mule train from Bridlington hasn`t made it yet







. I agree the future is yellow







and as I said in another thread somewhere you are The Prophet of the New Way























By the why Cool Matchless, saw the photo in the gallery


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RLT-13(Special) arrived! its even better then I thought it would be Roy, I really like the way you left the central disc of the hour hand blue, it contrasts beautifully with the yellow second hand also an all white hand would have looked too heavy IMHO.Great work









Now that I`ve got it I realise my earlier posting about getting somewhere at exactly 21 seconds and 7ish minutes past 8 was wrong







it would be more like 20.8333332 seconds







as of course there are 144 indices not 60round the dial, even more Zen!







mind you its ok for accurately judging 5 sec intervals so thats alright
















By the way that ultimate strap is great, as suggested elsewhere after I cut off the extra velco strap its now on the Zeno 47mm Buhr, very comfortable and looks right









As usual you are a star many thanks









PS I promise to be even more careful with the pin pusher in future


----------

